# My very own Class A Climax discussion



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

So Scott/SRW had a good Class A Climax discussion going and I thought perhaps I would keep going on it, but on some groups one gets scolded for veering off the original person's subject so I thought I would start a new one, but surely similar.

And Scott, if you do find a good marine engine source, I could sure use one for my Cli-Shay (not really exactly a Climax or a Shay) project that has the boiler made of brass plumbing parts, frame and such made of wood, and also still looking for a good tank and I don't want plastic (just bought a small Christmas tin I may alter for this). And using Ozark and Trackside Details detail parts.

So the other night I won the fleabay auction for a Northeast Narrow Gauge Class A Climax kit. Before bidding, I asked the seller if the kit had trucks. He said yes and later I got another message asking why I would want to know that as it was intended to go on an existing Climax locomotive (really?????). I wonder if I won't be an unhappy boy when I receive the kit and it doesn't have trucks? I know that the Northeast site says it doesn't have the trucks in the kit and one needs to buy some from I think Southwest Short Line. And maybe a year or so ago when I looked into buying this kit, the trucks cost around $70 each and Northeast says one needs two of these. I won the auction for just a few bucks less than Northeast charges for their kit with the hope that he was correct that trucks are in there (even though I am not sure how he knew as he said he never opened it). And I do remember a fleabay auction I was interested in a while back for a Northeast Class A Climax kit that said that the kit came with power trucks, so perhaps some older kits did include them.

First question: has anyone fooled with the Northeast Climax kit and do you think it is any good? If I remember correctly, these guys were the ones that Garden Railways used to have the plans for their kits in the magazine as a centerfold and they used such things as card stock that I am sure isn't happy with rain nor will ever pass any sort of bounce test. And will I need to get other parts from say Ozark and Trackside? Was this win a mistake?

Second question: is there any power trucks I can get from Hartland to use instead of the recommended ones? If so, what are they? I have never ordered parts from Hartland even though I have read that they are a good source for parts to use on projects.

Third question: any good source for appropriate sound for this sort of locomotive? Somewhere I have a sound file for a steam donkey and I did think of just somehow playing that from some sort of sound unit onboard like a CD or MP3 player.

Doug


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Weellllllll, If you want a really, really, really (did I say REALLY?) nice and OPERABLE (live steam even!) usable for 1:20.3 engine. You might look into the Gage TVR1-a kit from Graham Industries... for a sparky you'd just leave the internal bits out to reduce drag... but it sure ain't cheap 
http://www.grahamind.com/tvr1a.html


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh Doug, 
I feel your pain. Bought a 'supposedly" excellent condition Bachmann Connie on Fleabay three years ago from some Jerk-off in SoCal. Drive gear was trashed. One of the cab doors was missing, the cab roof was scratched. I'll never buy anything on eBay again. 

Ebay = Caveat Emptor...."Buyer beware" in my experience. 

If it looks like too good a deal on eBay...it probably is.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug I kitbashed a Class A a few years ago I used Aristo's centercab/railbus drive bricks with modified HLW archbars sideframes mounted to them, with all of Aristo's supply issues, they are getting harder to find, but they work really well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hartland blocks are easy to get, just call Phil.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jerry, which Hartland power trucks do you suggest I use? And I assume the guy you spoke of works at Hartland?

I have been having a "back and forth" with the auction seller of the Northeast kit. He says he bought the kit at a show after seeing it on a Bachmann locomotive but he didn't say which one. He informed me that was called "kitbashing" like he assumed I don't know what I am talking about because I have challenged him on him telling me this kit has trucks and then being not sure after the auction was over and shipping the kit to me anyway. I guess when it arrives I will open it up and see what lies inside. He said I could send it back. Sure hope I don't see balsa wood and cardboard.

Doug


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug

To answer your query on who Phil is that Jerry mentioned, the following is a PDF format file of an article that David Fletcher wrote and posted on MLS regarding Mr. Phil Jensen, feel free to save a copy if you desire. When calling Hartland Locomotive Works below is the contact information which I believe is all still correct.









Contact Phil Jensen at Hartland Parts Dept Tues and Thurs, 8am-1pm Central. Ph: 402 571 2933.

The Phil Jensen Story (PDF 2.56MB)[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's his smallest two axle motor block. Same one used in the Ozark Climax. Steves's contact info is correct. Phil is in Omaha. Interesting story to read also, if you have not read it.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

The initial thread seems to have gotten split up and I posted this to the original thread but will add it here for those who may be interested: 

"I wrote to Ozark miniatures tonight to ask them if the two cylinder motor casting might be available seperately for model enthusiasts who might like to "roll their own" climax models. If they respond i will let you all know what they say." 

s


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A year ago somebody posted that Oxark had "no plans" to offer the engine separately.... maybe, if you're lucky, the continuing soft economy may have changed their minds


----------

